# Where do you get large quantities of baking soda?



## MommaSasquatch (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone? Do you have a secret source for larger packages of baking soda?


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Your feed store should be able to order it.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sam's has large bags...Tennessee John


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

I see it in dollar stores a lot of the time for 4 boxes for $1. That would be a pretty cheap way of getting a large quantity.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I get mine at Sams also. Plus if you have a Cosco or some big wearhouse like that, where you buy food in bulk.


----------



## ergoman (May 16, 2005)

just got a bag last week, 50#'s for about $8 at the feed mill. I think its an additive in some mixed feeds, so if the mill you use mixes it prob has some. It is made by arm and hammer and was called something slightly different (sodium bicarbanette?) but the ingredients are the same as baking soda.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

ergoman said:


> It is made by arm and hammer and was called something slightly different (sodium bicarbanette?) but the ingredients are the same as baking soda.


 Sodium Bicarbonate


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Oyur feed store doesn't have - won't get it so I also buy mine at Sam's. I think you can get the big bags at Wally World too.


----------



## J C Collins (May 25, 2006)

Ask your feed store to order it. I get "sodium bicarbonate" for $9.48 for 50 lb. bag of it. Farmers add it to their feed, your feed store should know what it is, but they won't call it "baking soda."


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

We buy 12 lb. bags of Baking soda at Costco for $4.50. i like the fact that they are waterproof packages and manageable sizes.
Of course, I'll be in trouble when some druggie figures out how to make some drug using baking soda...you should see the looks I get at Costco when I buy 2-3 bags at once! 
Camille


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

All our feed stores and TSC carry it here in 50 lb bags for around $10. As someone already mentioned- you might have to ask for Sodium bicarbonate, not baking soda. TSC has it on the shelves where the salt blocks and mineral bags are.


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah, I just ask my feed store to order it when I know I'm going to need more. 50 pound bags are pretty inexpensive.

Ruth


----------

